# Redfish on the half shell



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

PRETTY MUCH A REDFISH KINDA WEEK FOR OUR â€œAFTER THE HUNTâ€ ANGLERS

After the morning blast the afternoon cast pointed at tackle busting redfish down south. Limits were to be caught outside any of the weirs on outgoing tide fishing on the bottom with live or dead bait. NO BAIT ???? pull out some curly tail pink gulp and rig it on a Â¼ ounce lead head and let it go to the bottom. Bring plenty of tackle because there are lots of rocks down there.

Here are a few pictures and you can see them all by clicking here: https://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/ 
:bounce::bounce:


----------

